# Can crab dip be frozen?



## JudyH (May 21, 2006)

I purchased way too much of this great crab dip from Santoni's and need to know if I can freeze it in smaller portions.  It's been heated once.  Thanks.


----------



## Jestjoan (May 22, 2006)

Maybe a home economist from your county extension office could answer that question........(or Cat?)


----------



## Makai Guy (May 22, 2006)

Sure it can be frozen.  But whether it will be any good after you thaw it out is another question altogether. 

I guess the most I'd expect would be a little separation that you could fix by stirring it up a bit.  But then, I'm no expert ...


----------



## fnewman (May 22, 2006)

If you are certain it wasn't previously frozen, I don't see why not.


----------



## Cat (May 23, 2006)

Jestjoan said:
			
		

> Maybe a home economist from your county extension office could answer that question........(or Cat?)



Depends on two things. First, is one of its main constituent sour cream? If so, be aware that sour cream products have a tendency to separate upon thawing. Although not harmful in any way, all eye appeal vanishes. If it's mainly cream cheese, however, you should be OK.

Secondly, regarding safety for future consumption, to what temperature was it heated? If not over 140 degrees, and if it was not held scrupulously at 140 degrees or higher until cooling and promptly refrigerating, then don't freeze it.

If you do decide that it qualifies for freezing, be sure to allow 24 hours for thawing _in the refrigerator only, never at room temperature_.


----------

